# Not planning to clear, do the steps change?



## femki (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello,

I'm not planning to clear my skeeter pee. How does the process change regarding the timing between adding the sorbate / k-meta and adding the sugar? Can I rack, degass, add sorbate & k-meta, and add sugar all in one step? Or do I still need to wait the two weeks before adding the sugar?

I had a quick sample of my skeeter pee (at .996) last night and I'm really excited to start drinking this. At room temperature it wasn't the greatest smelling or tasting, but after being in the freezer for close to an hour, man is it tasty (and dangerous)!

Thanks guys!


----------

